# Martial Arts Presents...Filipino Martial Arts.



## arnisador (May 30, 2003)

This magazine, the July 2003 issue of Martial Arts Presents from CFW Enterprises, is now available.

The Table of Contents lists the following articles (and authors):

Sudden Impact (Graciella Casillas)
Edgar S. Sulite--A Legacy of Steel (Jose Fraguas)
The Final Days of Remy Presas (Kelly S. Worden)
Alexander Co: Filipino Pioneer (Jose G. Paman)
Cacoy Canete's Full-On Assault (Cacoy Canete)
Women of the Blade (Donnalynn S. Rubiano, with Joseph T. Oliva Arriola)
Doce Pares: National Treasure of the Philippines (Chris Traxler)
Sinawali: The Mechanics of Martial Motion (Michael Janich)
Martial Blade Craft (Michael Janich)
The 5 Disarms of Kali-Escrima (David Cheng)
Tortal Kali (Jared Wihongi)
Ben Largusa--A Simple Man of Kali (Jose Fraguas)
Filipino Links to Spanish Fencing (Mat P. Marinas Sr.)


----------



## dearnis.com (May 31, 2003)

Just skimmed it, but I was disappointed in the content.  
Some good photos of Remy Presas in the Kelly Worden article (which I haven't read yet...can't comment on it!), also one of Pappy Geo.


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 1, 2003)

I hear I am famous now and I can't even find a copy! So I haven't even seen it to know if it is really is the gray haired Pappy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *I hear I am famous now and I can't even find a copy! So I haven't even seen it to know if it is really is the gray haired Pappy! *



That's what the caption says! Let's see...it's a good-looking, distinguished, intelligent-looking gentleman--does that sound like you?


----------



## Pappy Geo (Jun 1, 2003)

Kool, pretty accurate description! So you know what Pappy looks like Now?


----------



## moromoro (Jun 2, 2003)

> Ben Largusa--A Simple Man of Kali (Jose Fraguas)



wasnt this same article on last years or 2001's edition????


----------



## Black Grass (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *wasnt this same article on last years or 2001's edition???? *



yes


----------



## haumana2000 (Jun 2, 2003)

Most of the FMA magazine articles over the last couple of years have been rehashed from other magazine articles, or recent book releases.  Not too much new stuff out there... Personally, I would like to see more stuff on some of the more obscure styles like Pambuan, or Pekiti staffwork, or hands, or Garmot Hawimaw buno, or Tanny campo's street pangamut.  It just gets ya bummed, that ya wait all year for a good mag to come out and ya already read it!
darn!  oh well....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *I hear I am famous now and I can't even find a copy! So I haven't even seen it to know if it is really is the gray haired Pappy! *



Paps!
Tis, 'tis you with Remy Junior.  I seen it!  I seen it!

Dan


----------



## haumana2000 (Jun 2, 2003)

ssowwy for my speech impediment on the hawimaw 

Actually, Harimaw (tagalog spelling/ twist on the indonesian style?) i am wondering if anyone has any experience with this? what are the technical concepts?  what is the structure as far as how it fits, or compliemnts the weapons aspect?  do you find it effective? training methods? 

Salamat, and mahalo!


----------

